# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  یه سوال از مختصات کروی

## SonaMi

درود آریایی بر شما 



تصویر کاملا گویاست ...

از استادان ریاضی و فیزیک خواهش میشه این سوال رو *کامل* حل کنند :Yahoo (8): 

ممنون از لطفتون   :Yahoo (65):

----------


## dr.milad

والا من یادم رفته
ولی از روش دانشگاهی میتونم واست حل کنم

----------


## SonaMi

> والا من یادم رفته
> ولی از روش دانشگاهی میتونم واست حل کنم


دقیقا منم همینو میخوام ... اگه میشه لطف کن حلش کن 

سپاس :Yahoo (8):

----------

